
Interview With Evan Williams: Summize Acquisition, API Issues And Their Revenue Model - procyon
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/15/interview-with-evan-william-summize-acquisition-api-issues-and-their-revenue-model/
======
ctingom
The revenue model appears to be charging for commercial accounts with more
than an unspecified number of "followers." They used Woot as an example of a
commercial account.

